

Awesome Sysadmin: Open-source sysadmin resources - mountaineer
https://github.com/kahun/awesome-sysadmin

======
DodgyEggplant
An impressive list. However - how do you choose the right tool for your needs?
"What is the best tool for ..." is usually rejected in SO (and other Stack
Exchange sites). A "Stack Overflow for tools" recommendations, pros and cons
would be great.

~~~
Alupis
Seems to be missing some obvious things:

Under virtualization: XenServer -- it has Xen, but most SysAdmins wont use raw
Xen, but instead a complete hypervisor such as XenServer or VMware, etc.

XenServer was recently re-rereleased and now is 100% open source (all
features). Now you get all the "enterprise" features in the freebie Open
Source version.

Under SMTP Servers: Zimbra - excellent top-of-class email server, and open
source.

~~~
IbJacked
Kinda off-topic, and you might be the wrong person to ask, so, sounds like a
plan! Which hypervisor would likely be the best on Ubuntu 14.04. It'd be for a
single, fairly low-utilization system. Looks like 14.04 has support for Xen,
KVM, and VMware. As I said, low utilization, virtualizing a couple of linux
boxen and a single Windows box.

Everyone else feel free to join in on the discussion (i'm probably breaking
all kinds of site rules, aren't I?:) It's a greenfiield setup so I'd like to
start with what the folks around here might recommend.

If one of the choices is correct by a very margin, let me know that's the case
and I'll go checkout that path. Thanks!

------
darksim905
This was mostly spawned from this: [http://sabok.org](http://sabok.org) which
several LOPSA members have contributed to. Everyone has their own flavor of
"What's the best" & "How to do Sysadmin", there's no real definitive list for
anything. There's also [http://ops-school.readthedocs.org](http://ops-
school.readthedocs.org) which seems to be more focused on DevOps instead of
real Sysadmin.

~~~
atsaloli
Founder of [http://sabok.org](http://sabok.org) here. Thanks for the mention!
I used to work with the founder of Ops School -- we're still in touch and
we're both gung-ho about effective ways to make more sysadmins / ops
engineers.

~~~
darksim905
Hi there, I promise I spelled your name right this time - it's me :)

------
WestCoastJustin
I'll be submitting things for sure. The more resources we have like this the
better. Also, if you are interested in this type of stuff, I recently wrote an
essay on "Bits Sysadmins Should Know", talking about sysadmin career advice
and the main systems you will likely use @
[http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/25-bits-sysadmins-
should-k...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/25-bits-sysadmins-should-know)

------
moduloo
quite realted, but dont know how this would fit in there: DONT PANIC First Aid
Kit - resources and links:
[https://8ack.de/firstaidkit/](https://8ack.de/firstaidkit/)

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Awesome. Thank you

------
zidar
I have a problem with "cloud storage." Most of those are simple file sync
services and they have nothing to do with "the cloud".

OwnCloud for example, is just a php app used for syncing files with different
clients. It is not distributed, the data is not replicated, there is no High
Aveilabilty(HA) setup. Seafile could has HA if you pay.

The only true cloud storage system there is Swift. And CEPH is missing, which
is a big player in cloud storage.

I may be wrong here, but cloud should be HA, scailable and distributed.

~~~
mkesper
Owncloud can do much more than just sync files:
[http://owncloud.org/features/](http://owncloud.org/features/) It's by no
means distributed etc, though.

------
endeavor
Very good list. I do wish some of the entries had a more to their description
than "written in Blub." Knowing the language is interesting but not really
helpful if I just want to know functionality.

Of all the things I think this list is missing, I think the #1 is the backup
software lsyncd: watches a local directory tree for changes, then uses rsync
to copy the changes. Great for when your data become so large that you can't
complete your periodic backup job in a reasonable period of time.

------
sid_xervmon
Very good resources link. Thank you for sharing and keeping this thread alive
on top. But all of them are not integrated to sort of interoperate leveraging
each other's resources.

Is there any project that integrates these different projects? Is there
sufficient interest in the group to use sort of selected items as distro?

Are there any takers for such an initiative? May be just focusing on
Management and monitoring part to start with?

------
miles_matthias
Submitted a pull request to add DREBS - our AWS EBS backup script.

[https://github.com/kahun/awesome-
sysadmin/pull/74](https://github.com/kahun/awesome-sysadmin/pull/74)
[http://dojo4.com/blog/aws-ebs-backups-we-rewrote-
drebs](http://dojo4.com/blog/aws-ebs-backups-we-rewrote-drebs)

------
liveoneggs
zeromq is in the wrong place

not sure if it's supposed to go in "newsletters" but there needs to be a place
for majordomo and mailman

no sysadmin is going to want a list with mongodb on it. ;)

ticketing systems should include roundup

loggers should include flume

squid and haproxy need a mention

~~~
nnnnni
I'm not sure if it's in it or not, but mitmproxy is great for troubleshooting
page loading problems, especially when you may be behind a filter/proxy.

------
mountaineer
Would be interesting to see a comparable SaaS version as well, for services
that correspond to OS solutions here.

~~~
kl4m
[http://leanstack.io/categories](http://leanstack.io/categories) is a pretty
big repository of such services. Edit: or maybe you mean services which offer
the equivalent OS software as a Saas?

~~~
mountaineer
This is good, that's what I was thinking of, comparable SaaS solutions by use
case.

------
CraigJPerry
"The art of network administration" by Limoncelli et al is still surprisingly
(given the pace of our industry) relevant. Great for the theory side.

That and the Evi Nemeth / Garth Schneider book for the step by steps to
implement.

------
DrJ
For anyone interested there is also
[https://github.com/opsschool/curriculum](https://github.com/opsschool/curriculum)

------
sbarre
Hopefully the lack of comments here means everyone is submitting pull requests
to the repo instead of posting their favourite missing resource on here. ;-)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Based on all the repo email notifications I'm getting, I believe that may be
the case :)

------
Volundr
I'll be submitting a pull request with the ones I know of, but one thing I'd
like to see added is spam filtering software.

------
kimmyk
Don't forget wireshark for troubleshooting.

------
shicky
Does anything like this exist for testing?

------
chid
What are the other lists like this one?

------
justizin
almost every comment on this thread should be a pull request.

------
bitJericho
Do not forget Zarafa!

------
lazyant
only the first book listed is open source/free/creative commons

~~~
darksim905
The point is that the list itself is open source, e.g. anyone can add
resources to it.

~~~
mkesper
Quite misleading.

------
CoffeePower
Good resource

------
angersock
Should probably have some Kerberos stuff on there.

CVS is missing in the version control stuff.

Horde is missing from the webmail stuff.

Zabbix is missing.

Nothing about PHP deployment.

~

Lots of neat stuff, but, erm, not really for _sysadmins_.

EDIT:

Nothing on shell scripting, sed, awk, curl, wget, or any other tools of the
trade.

Nothing on system V init scripts, or even systemd.

Nothing on RAID!

This isn't sysadmin stuff, this is a list of nifty little tools used by people
pretending to be devops!

Urk.

